
Ask HN: What is your repeatable marketing process? - boeing767
For those of you who&#x27;re launched and growing, what have you discovered to have worked to acquire customers and decided to double-down on it?<p>Is it cold email, social media outreach, content marketing, PR&#x2F;publicity, forum signatures, &quot;Powered by&quot; backlinks, affiliate marketing, perhaps some guerrilla marketing tactic?<p>What has worked best for you that you&#x27;re still executing the crap out of that blueprint to grow and grow?<p>I&#x27;m curious because I just recently launched my app (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zlappo.com), and I&#x27;m looking for ideas on how to market it.
======
ArtWomb
1\. Choose your vertical (wisely)

2\. Deep dive into at least 50-100 web sites / online presences

3\. Begin to recognize patterns

At this stage you should be ready to analyze your findings. Essentially you'll
discover there are key components that every player must have. And typically
its around digital content curation, inbound marketing, etc.

You can strategize two ways. An indirect approach, where you begin to publish
your analysis in the form of blog posts, whitepapers, etc. And let potential
leads find you.

But I think I prefer the direct approach. Cloud computing / SaaS is a great
example. There are myriad events right now. For example, enterprise-scale such
as AWS:reinvent coming up in Dec. But also smaller ones, such as Slack's
inaugural SPec conference next month. You can literally generate 100+ quality
leads in hours walking the show floor. Using your research and your skills, be
specific about where a company may be weak, and what value you can help them
realize.

You can open a conversation with something as easily as, "Hey, I noticed you
still require a call to sales to make a purchase, have you considered an
online storefront, I happen to have some Stripe API integration tools I built
for my own site that can help..."

Best of luck ;)

------
fakir
Really depends on your budget. The most effective way in the shortest possible
time would be with AdWords. You can outbid buffer/others in your industry and
your website will show up ahead of them. Keep in mind that you will need to
bid more and will need a decent budget.

Organic marketing will take time. Take a look at companies like Intercom, they
dont market their product but create great content around the target market.
Intercom has actually published a great e-book on this. The other option is to
build interactive pieces like calculators. This should be focused on what
happens if the customer does not leverage your product and potential
revenue/other metrics they could be missing out on.

